# The Cure



## cureperry (Aug 12, 2004)

I am obsessed with the new Cure cd. I love to listen to it while I cook. It gives me inspiration to come up with new culinary creations. Im going to listen to it tonight while I cook for my UMVD co-workers. Yay for dinner party and yay for The Cure. Listen to Anniversary and Lost they won;t disappoint


----------



## maggie (Aug 17, 2004)

I agree the cure is good. Have you listened to the new Green Day song??


----------



## cureperry (Aug 12, 2004)

I haven;t yet but I really want to. I love them. They are the band that introduced me to punk rock. BTW the Cure is having a contest for LA concert tix. I think u can find it on their team site which is www.thecure.com/team


----------

